# Stop Paying HUD Pricing !!!!!



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

Are they serious?
"Stop paying broker & HUD prices...it only makes $ense for the contractors!"
Check it out.

http://orlando.craigslist.org/rts/4571093626.html


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

She WANTS $5 mowings? FFS


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

LaCaSa said:


> Are they serious?
> "Stop paying broker & HUD prices...it only makes $ense for the contractors!"
> Check it out.
> 
> http://orlando.craigslist.org/rts/4571093626.html


That's METHed up


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

Field Audit Services LLC said:


> She WANTS $5 mowings? FFS


Did you call the number?


----------



## PropertyWerX LTD. (Apr 15, 2013)

Ad has been flagged by myself.. 

Should be down here soon, if not KEEP FLAGGING!


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

PropertyWerX said:


> Ad has been flagged by myself..
> 
> Should be down here soon, if not KEEP FLAGGING!


:glare: Why? They (as far as anyone here knows) is doing nothing wrong, not violating Craigslist rules, etc...


----------

